
What was once a bug is now a widely used CSS property - afshinmeh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Explorer_box_model_bug
======
nanis
It was a bug because IE did not implement the spec. However, the spec was
unintuitive and what IE did made more sense than the W3C box model.

~~~
afshinmeh
Exactly, they didn't completely implement the w3c spec.

